# Need help with Guestbook



## cmjenks (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi, i'm pretty new to creating websites. I know there are similar threads to this, but they dont quite answer my question.

I want to create a Guestbook for my website, just so people can leave comments on etc, and i was told by a friend that i need something called Apache in order to create a Guestbook.

Well i have downloaded a few examples/scripts and i always get errors when i try to submit the form. I think it is somehting to do with PHP, as i was told i also need that.

So do i really need Apache?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Well, you need a webserver and some type of scripting language to do it. IIS and Apache are the two most widely used Web Servers. As for scripting languages that integrate with the Web servers, there is PHP, Perl, ASP and probably a few others.

You might be able to do it with a Java Script but I have not looked into using Java Script for guestbooks.

There are so many Guestbooks out there to use already, it doesn't really make sense to reinvent the wheel and create your own.

HotScripts.com is one of the best repositories for this kind of stuff. That is where I got my GuestBook from and it was free.


----------

